# Less bump for my rump!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

well I fish with some serious sissys and one father-in-law with a bad back so I needed to add some cushion to my ride.

Making wood base plates for my bolt on cushions.


















drilling holes to bolt them to the tops of the cooler and livewell


















after I epoxy coated the wood I laid out my pattern in the vinyl.









then cut and stitched









cutting and gluing the 3 inch high density foam to the board









vinyl stretched over the foam









stapled down









bolted on the cooler









I'll finish up the livewell cusion tomorrow.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

[smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif]

Your post has given me great insight! I will need new cushions soon, and you just gave me how to make them... THANK YOU!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do it yourself projects are always fun to watch.
Even better when I get to watch someone else doing the work.

Only things I can add is vinyl corners don't have to be stitched,
play with folding and stretching a bit and the need to sew the seam is eliminated.
And match your staples to the thickness of the base board and use monel staples!
Water always puddles between the vinyl and the deck,
use of monel cuts the amount of rust stains that'll form.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

yep I used monel staples, damn things were $16 for a pack. As far as stitching the corner, I just did that cause I like the look. I could have easily stretched and folded the corners and been done but I wanted a more finished look to it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres the pictures of the back cushion done, I can ride through a chop all day now ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks comfy. And I must have missed the webbing post, your boat looks totally different and awesome!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

heres the link to the webbing, it was extremely easy to do with the spray cans and once it dries, really dries after a day or 2, it is rock solid and tough. It really did help cut the glare down alot.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Where did you buy the foam and vinyl? Also, about how much was it to make the near transom seat?


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Please re-post that link concerning the webbing. I don't see it in your post. Thanks


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Your seats look a lot like the new ones I put on my boat, except you took the extra step to stitch the corners. Like the way it turned out, It sure does help having that extra padding


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

heres the link to the webbing again. if it doesn't show up go to bragging spot and it's under updates on my homemade skiff:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1257540870



> Where did you buy the foam and vinyl? Also, about how much was it to make the near transom seat?


I bought it at Jo-ann's fabric, but wait until they have a 50% off sale cause the padding is very expensive. In total if you add up the foam, marine vinyl, thread, plywood, resin, and hardware I would say it was about $20-25 for the rear cushion, I bought a lot of extra material incase I want to make more seats.


----------

